# تأثير وسائط التبريد Refrigerants على طبقة الأوزون Ozone وايجاد البدائل



## م. عبد المنعم (2 يونيو 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
الحمد لله رب العالمين والصلاة والسلام على أشرف الأنبياء والمرسلين سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه أجمعين.​ 
الاخوة الكرام
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ​ 
نقدم بعون من الله وتوفيقه ، موضوعاً عن :
تأثير وسائط التبريد Refrigerants 
على طبقة الأوزون Ozone 
وايجاد البدائل​ 

مقدمة :

هناك مخاطر كثيرة تنجم من قلة غاز الاوزون في الغلاف الجوي الارضي التي جعلها الله سبحانه وتعالى الدرع الواقي للكائنات الحية من خطر الاشعاعات الضارة والقادمة من الشمس، لذا جعل الله الزيادة في هذه الطبقة كالنقصان، ولابد من الحفاظ على توازنها وعدم الاخلال به من خلال بعض الصناعات الكيمياوية، والتي تنتج مواد مثل الكلورفلوروكربونات، الموجودة في مواد الرش مثل بعض المعطرات او قاتل الحشرات, وكذلك الغازات التي تستخدم في اجهزة التبريد، حيث ان هذه المواد تتفاعل مع غاز الاوزون وتعمل على تخلخل التوازن الذي اوجده الله سبحانه وتعالى لحماية الخليقة على سطح الارض .. فسبحان الذي سخر لنا هذا ليكون الدرع الواقي لحماية البشر والحيوان والنبات من خطر الاشعاعات الضارة . 

تشير فرضية العالمين Rowland and Molina مولينا ورولاند ( 1974 ) ، إلى أن انطلاق وسائط التبريد الغازية ChloroFluoroCarbons كلورو فلورو الكربون ( CFCs ) مثـل ( الفـريـون R113 , R12 , R11 .. الخ ) في طبقات الجو العليا (الستراتوسفير ) ، يؤدي الى تآكل طبقة الأوزون ozone layer . والمجالات التي تستخدم المركبات السابقة هي : 

هندسة التبريد ( وسائط التبريد كالفريونات المستخدمة في الثلاجات والمجمدات والمكيفات) 
صناعة الرذاذات Aerosols (في العطور ومواد الزينة ومبيدات الحشرات، ..) أو medical sprays لعلاج حالات الربو 
صناعة المواد البلاستيكية الرغوية القاسية ( مثل العوازل ) والليّنة ( مثل أوراق التغليف السميكة ).
تحاط الكرة الأرضية بغلاف غازي ، ويسمى الغلاف الذي يبلغ ارتفاعه 10 كم بـ التروبوسفير troposphere ، وهو محاط بطبقة الستراتوسفير stratosphere التي تمتد سماكتها حتى 50 كم .


----------



## م. عبد المنعم (2 يونيو 2006)

*(2)*

والأوزون كلمة يونانية معناها الرائحة ، وقد تم اكتشافه في بداية القرن الماضي ، وينحصر وجوده بين غلافي التروبوسفير والستراتوسفير ، وعلى ارتفاع يتراوح بين 10 و 40 كم . 


الاوزون هو حالة من حالات الاوكسجين، وبه ثلاث ذرات اوكسجين بدلاً من اثنين في الاوكسجين العادي، وهو موجود حتى في جو سطح الارض، ولكن بنسب قليلة جداً وبحدود جزء في كل عشر ملايين جزء من الهواء، وهو سام في حالة تواجده بكثرة، ويستعمل في التعقيم عموماً ، وفي تعقيم الهواء او في تعقيم الماء بدلاً من الكلور. 


بالإضافة الى تكوين الأوزون في الجو ، نتيجة للتفريغ الكهربائي أثناء الصواعق .. يتم تكوينه أيضاً في الارتفاعات العالية من طبقة الستراتوسفير ، بتحول جزيئات الاكسجين O2 تحت تأثير الأشعة فوق البنفسجية (ultraviolet (uv) radiation (sunlight القصيرة الموجة ( حتى 180 ميلي ميكرون ) ، والمحمّلة بالقدرة الشمسية ، بوساطة التحليل الضوئي الى الأوزون O3 . ومن جهة اخرى ، يتم تفكيك وتخريب قسم من الأوزون بوساطة غاز N2o الموجود في الغلاف الجوي ، وعلى مدى آلاف السنين السابقة ، لم يختل التوازن بين تكوين الأوزون O3 وبين تحطيمه . 

وبالاضافه الى هذا، هناك جدل حول دور العوادم الناتجه من الطائرات التي تطير على ارتفاعات كبيره (اي على مقربه من طبقة الستراتوسفير) والتي تحتوي على كميات كبيره من اكاسيد النيتروجين التي تقوم بدور حافز في تدمير جزيئات الاوزون.


----------



## م. عبد المنعم (2 يونيو 2006)

*(3)*

وقد اوضحت بعض الدراسات التي اجريت على نتائج الرصد في الفتره من 1969 الى 1988 انخفاض عمود الاوزون بحوالي 1.7-3% سنويا في نصف الكره الشمالي بين خطي عرض 30-64 شمالا . ولكن الدراسات الحديثة التي قامت بها وكالة الفضاء الامريكيه اوضحت ان عمود الاوزون يتناقص بحوالي 0.26% سنويا بين خطي عرض 65 شمالا و 65 جنوبا . 






total ozone above the Halley Bay station in Antarctica​ 

ان تفكيك مركبات كلورو فلورو الكربون( CFCs ) وفق نظرية مولينا ورولاند وانطلاق الكلور بشكل حر يساعد في عملية تفكك الأوزون ، وذلك وفق ماتشير اليه التفاعلات التالية : 

من أجل الفريون R12 وبوساطة الأشعة فوق البنفسجية ، نجد : C CL2 F2 -----> C CL F2 + CL
ويتحد الكلور النشط المتكون مع O3 محوّلاً إياه الى : O3 + CL -----> O2 + CLO
ويصبح وجود المركب CLO المتكون في الجو عاملاً مساعداً على زيادة عملية التفكك : O3 -----> O2 + O
ان تكون الكلور من جديد يؤثر سلباً على وجود الأوزون ويفككه أيضاً : CLO + O -----> CL + O2
ويلاحظ ان الخطورة تحدث عند انطلاق هذه المركبات الى الجو ، فانها تصطدم بضوء الشمس فتمتصه وينتج عن ذلك تفاعل بين مركبات الكلوروفلوروكربون مع جزيئات الاوزون وينتج عن هذا التفاعل جزيء اوكسجين واول اوكسيد الكلور و الاخير يتحد بدوره مع ذرة اوكسجين لينفصل بعد ذلك كل من الاوكسجين والكلور، وان محصلة التفاعل النهائية هي القضاء على جزيء الاوزون، ثم يتكرر التفاعل طالما وجد المسبب له ، مما يزيد من تركيز ذرات الكلور ونقصان جزيئات الاوزون , وبالتالي السماح بمرور الاشعة الفوق البنفسجية الضارة بشكل اكبر من خلال الثقب الذي اصطلح عليه بثقب الاوزون نتيجة لتلك العملية. 



 
The figure above shows a schematic illustrating the life cycle of the CFCs; how they are transported up into the upper stratosphere/lower mesosphere, how sunlight breaks down the compounds and then how their breakdown products descend into the polar vortex.​


----------



## م. عبد المنعم (2 يونيو 2006)

*(4)*

ان وجود الأوزون في الغلاف الجوي ، يعمل كمصفاة ضد الأشعة فوق البنفسجية القادمة من الشمس الى الأرض ، وخصوصاً الأشعة ذات الأطوال الموجية القصيرة التي تتراوح بين ( 290 و 320 ميلي ميكرون ) ، حيث يمتص الأوزون نحو 99% من هذه الأشعة . ويؤدي تخريب destroy طبقة الأوزون ، الى عواقب وخيمة على الكرة الأرضية ، حيث أنه بارتفاع نسبة الأشعة فوق البنفسجية التي تصل الى الكرة الأرضية ، ترتفع نسبة اصابة البشر بسرطان الجلد ، كما يؤدي الى اضرار على حياة النباتات والحيوانات المائية والبرية ، لذا فإن وجود الأوزون بالغ الأهمية في الغلاف الجوي لحماية الجنس البشري والحيواني والنباتي .


----------



## م. عبد المنعم (2 يونيو 2006)

*(5)*

*الكميات المنتجة من وسائط التبريد ومجالات استخدامها :*

ينتج العالم الآن نحو 1000 مليون طن من مركبات كلورو فلورو الكربون ( CFCs ) والتي تشتمل مجموعة كبيرة منها على وسائط التبريد . 


تلعب وسائط التبريد ( الفريونات المهلجنة كلياً ، مثـل R113 , R12 , R11 .. الخ ) دوراً بارزاً في مشكلة طبقة الأوزون ، لانها تتسم بثبات كيميائي كبير . ويلعب ذلك دوراً ايجابياً ، لاستخدامها في اجهزة التبريد ، ولكنها من جهة أخرى ، تؤثر سلباً ليس على طبقة الأوزون فقط ، بل على ظاهرة البيت الزجاجي أيضاً ، بسبب زمن الاستقرار الطويل في طبقة الستراتوسفير . 

ظاهرة البيت الزجاجي هي ارتفاع درجة حرارة الارض نتيجة الاحتباس الحراري الناتج عن منع خروج الحرارة الزائدة من الارض الى الفضاء، وذلك نتيجة زيادة تركيز غاز ثاني اكسيد الكربون في الغلاف الجوي، مما يؤدي الى حدوث بعض الآثار السيئة على الارض مثل الفيضانات والتصحر . 

يوضح الجدول (1) أرقام انتاج واستخدام الفريونات R11 و R12 لعام 1986 . ونجد في هذه الاحصائية انه تم في امريكا ، الانتقال من مركبات ( CFCs ) الى مواد بديلة أخرى في مجال صناعات السبراي . ومن اجل مناقشة الارقام في الجدول (1) ، تم انشاء جداول مكمّلة : 

فالجدول (2) يظهر تطور عدد السيارات المكيفة في امريكا من عام 1985 الى عام 2000 ، بالاضافة الى كميات R12 المستخدمة في مكيفات هذه السيارات . 

اما الجدول (3) فيوضح كمية R12 المستخدمة في مكيفات السيارات في الفترة الزمنية ( 1985 - 2000 ) : 
والجدول (4) يوضح احتياج التبريد الصناعي من R12 للمواد الغذائية :


----------



## م. عبد المنعم (2 يونيو 2006)

*(6)*



 


تشير هذه الجداول ان استهلاك الفريونات R11 و R12 هو اقل ما يمكن في مجال تبريد المواد الغذائية , وبما ان معظم اجهزة التبريد المستخدمة في هذه الدارات محكمة الاغلاق ، فان الضياعات قليلة . أما السيارات المكيفة فانها تحتاج الى كميات كبيرة من R12 لانها تحتوي على ضاغط وسيط التبريد من النوع المفتوح ، ولذلك يلزم بين الحين والآخر اضافة وسيط التبريد . كذلك تستهلك كميات كبيرة نسبياً من R11 و R12 في مجال صناعة المواد البلاستيكية القاسية والليّنة ، وفي مجال صناعة السبراي . 

*ملاحظة :* الجداول لم تدرج كميات انتاج R113 ، لانه لايوجد حالياً احصائيات دقيقة حوله ، والفريون R113 يملك صفات ممتازة كمادة منحلة ، حيث يستخدم بشكل رئيسي في الصناعة الالكترونية كمادة منظفة .


----------



## م. عبد المنعم (2 يونيو 2006)

*(7)*

*الاجراءات المتخذة لحماية طبقة الأوزون :*
يتم العمل على المستوى العالمي منذ الثمانينات بمساعدة الامم المتحدة لعقد اتفاقيات دولية لحماية البيئة . وضمن برنامج حماية البيئة ، عقدت اتفاقية في فيينا بالنمسا بتاريخ 22/3/1985 من اجل حماية طبقة الأوزون تنص على : 

المراقبة والبحث المنتظم لطبقة الأوزون . 
التعاون في المجال العلمي والتقني وتشريع القوانين . 
التشجيع على تبادل الخبرات . 
انشاء هيئة عمل عالمية . 
بعد هذه المعاهدة ، عقد المؤتمر الاول في واشنطن في آذار عام 1986 ، واثبت هذا المؤتمر ، انه يمكن تخفيض تأثير الغازات على طبقة الأوزون بشكل جزئي . كما تم في هذا المؤتمر ، بحث صعوبات استبدال وسائط التبريد ، كغازات طاردة ، في صناعة السبراي والصناعات البلاستيكية . 

وعقد المؤتمر الثاني في ايلول عام 1987 في مونتريال Montreal Protocol ، وناقش عدة مقترحات ، من أهمها تخفيض انتاج الفريونات ، وتم تصنيف الفريونات حسب قوة تأثيرها على تآكل طبقة الأوزون ( Ozone Depletion Potential ( ODP بالشكل التالي : 



 
وتعمل وسائط التبريد المنبعثة إلى الغلاف الجوى على تسخين غلاف الكرة الأرضية (ظاهره الأحتباس الحرارى) ويعبر عن تأثيرها بدلالة الجهد الحراري العالمي (Global warming potential) ويرمز لها بالرمز (GWP) ، وهذه تساوي :
GWP= 1 for CO2 & GWP=0.05 for CFCs ​ 
وعقد مؤتمر لاحق عام 1990 في لندن ، بحث الموضوع نفسه ، لكن الوضع الحالي يبدو بالشكل التالي لمركبات ( CFCs ) : 

حتى 31/12/1992 تجميد الانتاج كما كان في عام 1986 
بعد 1/1/1993 التخفيض حتى 80% 
بعد 1/1/1995 التخفيض حتى 50% 
بعد 1/1/1997 التخفيض حتى 15% 
بعد 1/1/2000 توقيف الانتاج كلياً
يعد الفريون R22 حتى الآن مقبولاً ، ولم تتعرض له وثيقة مونتريال . وقد أعطى لهذا القرار أهمية خاصة نظراً للكمية الكبيرة التي تستهلك منه في الاسواق العالمية . ويمكن ان يستعمل هذا الوسيط في معظم المجالات ، وذلك بعد اجراء تعديل مناسب في تصميم الاجهزة التي سيعمل بها . ولكن على الرغم من أن تأثيره طفيف على طبقة الأوزون ، فقد دلت القياسات الجديدة على أنه يؤثر على تفكك الأوزون في القسم العلوي من طبقة الستراتوسفير ، لذا اقترح توقيف انتاجه في نهاية عام 2040 وان امكن في نهاية عام 2020 .


----------



## م. عبد المنعم (2 يونيو 2006)

*(8)*

*استعمال وسائط جديدة بدلاً من الفريونات R11 و R12 :*

ان مسألة ايجاد بدائل جديدة عن الفريونات R11 و R12 هي من أعقد المسائل المطروحة في هذا المجال . ومن اجل ايجاد حلول سريعة وعملية ، يجب توطيد التعاون بين دول العالم لتطوير وسائط تبريد بديلة وانتاجها . 
منذ عشرات السنين أصبح معروفاً انه يمكن استخدام مشتقات الميتان والايتان كمواد بديلة ، الشكلان ( 1 و 2 ) يبينان هذه المشتقات . 






الشكـــــل ( 1 )​ 




الشكـــــل ( 2 )​ 

والجدول التالي يبين المواصفات الفيزيائية لوسائط التبريد المختلفة ، الحديثة منها والقديمة ​


----------



## م. عبد المنعم (2 يونيو 2006)

*(9)*

*أهم المواصفات العامة التي يجب توفرها في وسيط التبريد هي :*

الثبات الكيميائي ، وان يكون خاملاً ( لا يتفاعل مع الهواء والزيت والمعادن ) . 
غير سام وبدون رائحة . 
غير قابل للاشتعال والانفجار ( مهما كانت كمية الهواء ) . 
ارتفاع الضغط الحرج . 
انخفاض نقطة التجمد . 
سعره منخفض . 
قابلية الامتزاج مع الزيت بشكل جيد . 
قوة تأثيره على تآكل طبقة الأوزون تساوي الصفر .
وبمراعاة حميع المواصفات السابقة ، لا تبقى الا مركبات قليلة من هرم الميتان والايتان ، تتميز ، بعدم سميتها ، وعدم قابليتها للاشتعال ، وقلة فترة بقائها في الغلاف الجوي ( الشكل 3 )


----------



## م. عبد المنعم (2 يونيو 2006)

*(10)*

*أما الوسائط التي تكون بديلة عن الفريونات فهي :* 





​ 

*وسيط التبريد R123 بديلاً عن R11 :* انتج مؤخراً بكمية قليلة في الولايات المتحدة.

*وسيط التبريد R134a بديلاً عن R12 :* بدأ انتاجه بكميات ضخمة منذ عام 1990 في مصنع أقامته شركة امريكية تقوم بتوزيعه عالمياً . ان وسيط التبريد R134a الجديد الذي لايحدث اي تآكل في طبقة الأوزون ، يعد البديل الوحيد الذي يحل محل وسيط التبريد R12 في عمليات التبريد التجارية والبرادات والمجمدات المنزلية وأجهزة تكييف هواء السيارات . 

يبين الجدول ( 5 ) المواصفات الجوهرية لكل من هذه الوسائط : 






​ 
تنخفض المشكلات لدى استخدام البدائل عن الفريونات R11 و R12 كمواد طاردة في صناعة السبراي ، حيث تم في الولايات المتحدة الاميركية وبنجاح كبير ، استخدام البدائل كمواد طاردة . وادى ذلك في عام 1983 الى توفير مايعادل 165 مليون دولار ، دون ان بؤدي ذلك الى انخفاض في النوعية .


----------



## م. عبد المنعم (2 يونيو 2006)

*(11)*

*الخلاصة :*

من الدراسة السابقة نستنتج ، ان مشكلة المركبات ( CFCs ) وتأثيرها على الغلاف الجوي ، لا يمكن حلها كلياً ، لأن البشرية لم تعد قادرة على توقيف انتاج تلك compounds المركبات ( CFCs ) ، وبالتالي انطلاقها في الغلاف الجوي ، لذا كان من الضروري التعاون على المستوى العالمي ، لايجاد حل لهذه المشكلة على المدى الطويل . 


ولحل هذه المشكلة على المدى القصير : 

يجب التقليل من اطلاق الفريونات R11 و R12 في الغلاف الجوي من أجهزة التبريد ، وذلك بتصميم تلك الأجهزة تصميماً جيداً ومحكم الاغلاق , لتقليل التسرب منها الى أقل ما يمكن 
وامكانية امتصاص الغاز المتسرب لاعادة استخدامه مرة أخرى , وعدم طرحه في الجو 
واستخدام بدائل لتحل محل المركبات ( CFCs ) اي
many different substances to replace Chlorofluorocarbons.
والله من وراء القصد
ولا تنسونا من دعاءكم الصالح​


----------



## بشار الشبيبي (6 يناير 2007)

[FONT='MCS Jeddah S_U normal.']وسائط التبريد وخصائصها [FONT='MCS Jeddah S_U normal.']Refrigerants and it properties[/FONT][FONT='MCS Jeddah S_U normal.'][/FONT][/FONT]​*تعريف وسيط التبريد Deffenation of vefvigerans  هي المادة التي تستخدم او تعمل كناقل للحرارة بامتصاصها من المبخر وطردها في المكثف وذلك في إطار المنظومات الترموديناميكية .
[FONT='MCS Jeddah S_U normal.']اهم الخصائص التي يجب توافرها في وسيط التبريد [FONT='MCS Jeddah S_U normal.']Important properties[/FONT][FONT='MCS Jeddah S_U normal.'][/FONT][/FONT]​1-صفات الامان 
أ-ان يكون خامل كيميائيا لا يتفاعل مع الهواء والزيت والمعادن .
ب-ان يكون غير قابل للاشتعال والانفجار مهما كانت كمية الهواء . 
ج-ان يكون تأثيرة على طبقة الاوزن خفيفا بقدر الامان . 
د-ان لا يكون ضار على المواد المحيطة والبيئة . 
ج-ان يكون غير سام . 
و-رخيص الثمن سهل الانتاج متوفر . 
*اول وسيط تبريد استخدام في التبريد وكفائته التبريدية . 
هو الامونيا أو غاز النشادر NH3 وهو يستخدم في انظمة التبريد الانضغاطية وانظمة الامتصاصية بعد ذلك اكتشف عائلة الفريون (الهيدروكروبات) واكتشفتها شركة جنرال الكتريك موتور عام 1920م واولها فريون R12 وهي تستعمل في انظمة التبريد الانضغاطية وهي انواع كثيرة وتأخذ ارقام مختلفة تميز الغاز عن بعضها ولها خصائص متشابهة واخري مختلفة وهناك وسائط اخرى مثل الهواء الاوزون (N) ثاني اكسيد الكربون + ثاني اكسيد الكبريت . 
CO2+SO2
*سوف نذكر هنا او نخص بالدراسة اهم وسائط التبريد المختلفة الشائعة الاستخدام في اليمن واهم خصائصها : 
فريونات R11-R12-R22-R134-R502-R717-R404 غاز النشادر والامونيا NH3 .
*النشار الامونيا NH3 
1-المكونات : هيدروجين + نتروجين 
2-اول وسائط التبريد استخدام وارخصها وسهلها . 
3-تأثير على طبقة الاوزون ضئيل مقارنة بالفريونات . 
4-درجة تجميدة من 11 الى 77 درجة مؤية . 
5-درجة غليانه عند الشروط النظامية في الضغط ودرجة حرارة من 3 الى –33 درجة مؤية . 
6-ضغط التكييف والتبريد عند شروط التشغيل 35 الى –15 درجة مؤية . 
Pc=11Z BABR PE= 205 BAE
*بعض العيوب والمخاطر لـ NH3 الامونيا في الحياة : 
1-نسبة انضغاطة عالية . 
2-سام وقابل للاشتعال . 
3-قابل للانفجار عندما تكون في نسبته في الهواء الجوي من 15 الى –20% . 
4-يطفؤ على الزيت . 
5-عند احتوائه على نسبة عالية من الرطوبة يتفاعل مع المعادن الغير الحديدية لذلك تضع انظمة من حديد . 
6-يستخدم انظمة صناعة الثلج والتعليب وفرن التجميد ودوائر التبريد الامتصاصية . 
*فريون R12
1-الصيغة C Cl2F2 . 
2-التركيب كربون + كلور + فلور . 
3-الاكتشاف : 
اكتشف عام 1930م ويعتبر اول الفريونات اكتشافا واكثر استخداما على الكرة الارضية والوقت الحالي في بلادنا النامية بشكل كبير . 
4-أهم الخصائص 
1-درجة غليانه عند الضغط النظامي من –8 الى –29 مؤية . 
2-ضغط التكييف 7.5 عند 635-15 مئوية .
3-ضغط التبخير 1.8 بار . 
4-تأثير التبريد اقل من الامونيا . 
5-قابل للاقتراح بالزيت . 
6-تأثيره كبير على طبقة الاوزون .
7-يستخدم في الانظمة التي تحتاج الى درجة حرارة منخفضة من 5-30 مئوية . 
*الفريون R22
1-الصيغية CHF2 CL
2-التركيب : كربون + هيدروجين + كلور + فلور 
3-ضغط التكييف والتبخير عند 35-15 مئوية 2.08 BAR 611.8 BAR


----------



## بشار الشبيبي (6 يناير 2007)

درجة التجمد –160 مئوية . 
5-تأثيرة على طبقة الاوزون اقل مقارنة بـ R12
6-يخلط بالزيت في الضاغط ويفصل في المبخر . 
7-قابل لامتصاص الرطوبة اكثر من R12
8-الضاغط المستعمل معه يكون اصغر بحوالي 60% من الضغظ المستخدم مع R12
9-يستخدم في اجهزة التكييف بشكل عام والاجهزة الكبيرة . 
10-آمن حيث لا يشتعل ولا يساعد على الاشتعال .
*/*فريون R502
هو مزيج R22 بنسبة 48.8% و R110 بنسبة 51.2% . 
اكتشف عام 1961م . 
درجة تبخيرة –54.7 مئوية . 
ضغط التكييف والتبريد عند 635-915 3.14 BAR , 14.8 BAR
يستخدم بدلا من R22 فيا لاستطاعات المتوسطة . 
يستخدم في الانظمة التي تحتاج لدرجات منخفضة جدا حتى –40مئوية مثل غرف التجميد والتبريد وثلاجات العرض . 
له صفات آمان جيدة . 
**/*فريونا R134
1-الصيغة R134
2-التركيب كربون + هيدروجين + فلور 
3-درجة تبخرة عند الضغط النظامي –37 مئوية . 
4-ضغطه PC-9BAR PE=1.8BAR  عندما درجة 35-15
5-اكتشف أخيرا ليحل محل R12 ولكن ليس نفس الضاغط المستخدم معه ولا بنفس زيت فريون R12  
6-لا يتفاعل مع طبقات الاوزون لعدم احتوائه على الكلور . 
7-صفات آمان تام وحاليا يجري الاحلال بالتدريج حتى ينتهي استخدام R12 وينتهي إنتاجها
**/*الفريون R11
1-الصيغة C CL3FL
2-التركيب كربون-كلور-فلور . 
3-اكتشف عام 1932م 
4-درجةغليانه+23.8م 
5-يستخدم في عمل ضواغط الطارد المركزية 
6-يستخدم في انظمة التكييف مثل تكييف (المصانع-مسارح)
7-غير سام وغير قابل للاشتعال 
8-يستخدم في تنظيف اجزاء انظمة التبريد . 
[FONT='MCS Jeddah S_U normal.']
مهندس/ بشار الشبيبي[/FONT]


----------



## م.محمد عبد الفتاح سيد (6 يناير 2007)

*ما شاء الله (مجهود متميز)*











أخي المهندس عبد المنعم, ماذا أقول غير ماشاء الله على مثل هذا الموضوع الهام, الذي يهتم بجزء مهم جداا من حياة مهندس التكييف .
بارك الله فيك اخي بشار علي هذة الاضافة
بالتوفيق ان شاء الله
اخوكم الصغير
محمد عبد الفتاح سيد​


----------



## سامى عبدالطيف (8 يناير 2007)

شكرا جزيلا على هذا الشرح الوافى للموضوع وبارك الله فيكم


----------



## Badran Mohammed (11 يناير 2007)

الموضوع جداً متميز ورائع ومفيد بارك الله في جهود العاملين


----------



## al-rahbi (16 يناير 2007)

جهود متميزة . . . بارك الله فيكم


----------



## Silver_2007 (17 يناير 2007)

شكراااااااا


----------



## المهندس الكويتي (20 يناير 2007)

جزاك الله الف خير علي هذه المعلومات


----------



## mohamed55555 (22 يوليو 2007)

شكرا على هذا الموضوع الشيق


----------



## m7md3shor (23 أكتوبر 2007)

رائع هذا الموضوع وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## AMEER2006 (14 مايو 2008)

يعطيكم العافية جميعا لكل من اغنى الموضوع وجهزه وناقشه .\
موفقين بعون الله تعالى.


----------



## جنرال تك (16 مايو 2008)

موضوع اكثر من مميز ونرجو منك المزيد من الموضوعات المميزه

كثير من الناس لا يعرف اضرار الفريون علي طبقة الاوزون ولكن هذه هي ضريبة التكنولوجيا


----------



## القدوسى (31 مايو 2008)

تسلم ياغالى


----------



## طلال شعبان (3 يونيو 2008)

شكرا ، وعندى اضافة بسيطة غاز الهالون احد الغازات المؤترة على طبقة الاوزون حيت يستخدام فى منظومات الاطفاء الذاتية ويوجد الان بدائل منها غاز النيتروجين.


----------



## gazinga (16 يونيو 2008)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## waelelsafty (23 يونيو 2008)

ألف ألف ألف شكر على هذا الموضوع الأكثر من رائع
لى طلب ممكن يفيد مهندسين كتير
رأيت فى أحد مراكز التبريد جدول يحتوى على الفريون الذى سيتم وقف التعامل فيه
والبدائل لكل نوع وتركيب كل بديل (أسمه العلمى) ومدى إشتعال البديل واستخدامات البدائل سواء
ثلاجات أو تكييف منزلى أو تكييف سيارات ونوع الزيت المستعمل معه ومدى ملائمتة للضاغط (الكمبريسور)
وأكون من الشاكرين


----------



## Badran Mohammed (24 يونيو 2008)

مشكورييييييييييين على المجهود البديع مع التقدير


----------



## سامح مزيد (19 يناير 2009)

مشكور اخى العزيزعلى الموضوع المتميز


----------



## m_soliman333 (19 يناير 2009)

والله ما قصرت 
وجزاك الله خير
ودائما متميز


----------



## مهندس سامر (26 مارس 2009)

مشكور اخي العزيز على المجهود الرائع وياريت تضع المشاركة على شكل ملف مرفق pdf حتى نقوم بتنزيلها كاملة ونستفاد منها


----------



## AMEER2006 (3 أبريل 2009)

شكرا جزيلا
بارك الله بك


----------



## طالب العلم88 (14 أبريل 2009)

شكرأ جزيلأ علي الشرح الوافي جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## A.MEGUD (14 أبريل 2009)

مشكورررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## A.MEGUD (14 أبريل 2009)

مشاء الله وبارك الله فيك يا هندسة


----------



## نصير عبد الرزاق (15 أبريل 2009)

أنعم الله عليك يا أخ عبد المنعم وأفاض عليك من علمه وفضله . شكرا


----------



## حجي مالك (29 مايو 2009)

*العراق بغداد*



بشار الشبيبي قال:


> درجة التجمد –160 مئوية .
> 5-تأثيرة على طبقة الاوزون اقل مقارنة بـ r12
> 6-يخلط بالزيت في الضاغط ويفصل في المبخر .
> 7-قابل لامتصاص الرطوبة اكثر من r12
> ...


 شكرا لك اخي الكريم على هذه المعلومات القيمة (كاد المعلم ان يكون رسولا)


----------



## عامر عيسى (17 يونيو 2009)

شكرا
يا ريت تتضع الجداول لم نستطيع قرائتها


----------



## jamal_air (18 يونيو 2009)

بارك الله فيك اخي على الشرح 
ملاحظة بسيطة فالصور التي بالموضوع غير ظاهرة بالمرة فأرجو رفعها بالمرفقات حتي نستفيد أكتر
وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## قحطان العابدي (29 أغسطس 2009)

مششششششششششششششششكككككككككككككووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## Badran Mohammed (29 أغسطس 2009)

موضوع جيد بورك في مجهودك اخي الفاضل


----------



## المهندس عمر عزيز (2 فبراير 2010)

[FONT=&quot]بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم[/FONT] 

[FONT=&quot]اخوانى واخواتى فالله[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]لقد قرأت الموضوع للاخ الكريم المليء بالمعلومات حول اجهزة التكيف والمعدات التى تخص هاذا المجال[/FONT] 
[FONT=&quot]للمتابعة والمذيد من المعلومات اضغط على هذا الرابط [/FONT] 

R-12 refrigerant
[FONT=&quot]*واتمنى الاستفادة وجزاكم الله كل خير *[/FONT]


----------



## asproegypt1 (21 فبراير 2010)

[FONT=&quot]بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]اخوانى واخواتى فالله[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]الفريون[/FONT] [FONT=&quot]لقد قرأت الموضوع للاخ الكريم المليء بالمعلومات حول اجهزة التكيف والمعدات والفئات التى تخص غاز [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]الخ ...[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]هذا الموقع يوضح الدورات الداخلية للتكيف[/FONT][FONT=&quot] [/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]للمتابعة والمذيد من المعلومات اضغط على هذا الرابط [/FONT] 
[FONT=&quot]واتمنى الاستفادة وجزاكم الله كل خير [/FONT]


----------



## asproegypt1 (21 فبراير 2010)

[FONT=&quot]بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]اخوانى واخواتى فالله[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]الفريون[/FONT] [FONT=&quot]لقد قرأت الموضوع للاخ الكريم المليء بالمعلومات حول اجهزة التكيف والمعدات والفئات التى تخص غاز [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]الخ ...[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]هذا الموقع يوضح الدورات الداخلية للتكيف[/FONT][FONT=&quot] [/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]للمتابعة والمذيد من المعلومات اضغط على هذا الرابط [/FONT] 
[FONT=&quot]واتمنى الاستفادة وجزاكم الله كل خير 
[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]krfk
[/FONT]


----------



## asproegypt1 (21 فبراير 2010)

[FONT=&quot]بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]اخوانى واخواتى فالله[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]الفريون[/FONT] [FONT=&quot]لقد قرأت الموضوع للاخ الكريم المليء بالمعلومات حول اجهزة التكيف والمعدات والفئات التى تخص غاز [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]الخ ...[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]هذا الموقع يوضح الدورات الداخلية للتكيف [/FONT][FONT=&quot] [/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]للمتابعة والمذيد من المعلومات اضغط على هذا الرابط 5[/FONT] 
[FONT=&quot]واتمنى الاستفادة وجزاكم الله كل خير [/FONT]


----------



## محمد أحمد الشريف (21 فبراير 2010)

*مشكور مهندس عبد المنعم*


----------



## mahom (12 مايو 2010)

*جزاك الله الف خير علي هذه المعلومات*


----------



## فهد م (31 مايو 2010)

موضوع متميز مثل صاحبه .... ماشاء الله تعالى


----------



## بشار الشبيبي (9 يونيو 2010)

*مشكور
مشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور

انت مميز يا بش مهندس بموضيعك*​


----------

